# Howard Stables presents their ASPC/ASPR All-Stars



## Howard Stables (Jan 18, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]*HotHotHeat HOF*
Owned by Howard Stables Beaverton, Oregon[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Champion ASPC Modern Open Country Pleasure Driving
Champion ASPC Modern Amateur Country Pleasure Driving
Champion ASPC Modern Ladies Country Pleasure Driving

Res Champion ASPC Modern Pleasure Gelding, Senior Champion
Res Champion ASPC Modern Pleasure Gelding, 3 yrs & older
Res Champion ASPC Modern Pleasure Amateur Gelding

Champion ASPR Country Pleasure
Res Champion ASPR Amateur Country Pleasure

Champion ASPR Amateur Gelding
Res Champion ASPR Halter Gelding, 3 yrs & older
Res Champion ASPR Senior Gelding [/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt]*Created In His Image HOF*
Owned by Howard Stables Beaverton, Oregon[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Champion ASPC Modern Stallion, 3 yrs & older, Over 
Champion ASPC Modern Stallion, Senior Champion, Over
Res Grand Champion ASPC Modern Stallion, Over

Champion ASPC Modern Amateur Harness
Res Champion ASPC Modern Open Harness, Over[/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt]*Michigan's Golden Eagle HOF*
Owned by Reining Spirit Ranch, Mike & Carol Want Lodi, California[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Champion ASPC Modern Pleasure Stallion, 3 yrs & older
Champion ASPC Modern Pleasure Stallion, Senior Champion
Res Champion ASPC Modern Pleasure Stallion, Grand Champion
Champion ASPC Modern Pleasure Amateur Stallion (tie)

Champion ASPC Modern Formal Amateur Pleasure Driving
Res Champion ASPC Modern Formal Open Pleasure Driving

Champion ASPR Open Pleasure
Champion ASPR Amateur Pleasure

Champion ASPR Amateur Stallion

HONORABLE MENTION
ASPR Stallion, 3 yrs & older[/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt]*Willowlawn's Summer Illusion*
Owned by Reining Spirit Ranch, Mike & Carol Want Lodi, California[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Champion ASPC Modern Mare, 1 year old, Over 41"-43"[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]*Willowlawn's High Tech*
Owned by Reining Spirit Ranch, Mike & Carol Want Lodi, California[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Champion ASPC Modern Stallion, 1 year old, Over 41"-43"
Res Champion ASPC Modern Stallion, Junior Champion, Over[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Front Row Seat*
Owned by Reining Spirit Ranch, Mike & Carol Want Lodi, California[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]HONORABLE MENTIONASPC Modern Open Roadster, Over 43"-46"
ASPC Modern Amateur Roadster
ASPC Modern Limit Roadster[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]*Howard Stables has a limited number of openings for training for 2010.*[/SIZE]


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## LindaL (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Kathy! Awesome ponies!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your All Star Awards, Very Nice PONIES !!!!


----------

